# Tombstones virtual tour



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

:xbones: Looking for ideas to complete my obelisk I came across this virtual tour of Old Burial Hill cemetery in our town. There's lots pictures of tombstones, crypts and monuments with great closeups of the details. You'll see winged death, flying skulls, urns and even a tombstone for a poor soul hung at the Salem Witch trials :xbones:

Enjoy.

http://www.oldburialhill.org/


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow that was cool- if im ever in that area ill have to stop by


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow those are old ones ...
neat designs on them too


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Great find. Kinda sad too. It seemed like there were lots of children lost. The one couple lost five children, I couldn't even imagine how that felt.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Too cool, I am bookmarking that one.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Wow - amazing. I'm just starting my new tombstones for this year so this came up just in time - thanks. I particularly liked the one that says "deposited here" - pretty much says it all.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thank you for posting this, I enjoyed looking at all the fasinating shapes and epitaphs,- I liked the little history type lesson on it too, describing the symbols carved and what they meant to the people of that time frame. 
I also agree with Spanky, so many died so young then, alot of children, even though it was so long ago, it is sad to think of what some folks lived through.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Many of the headstones bear resemblance in design and symbolism; makes me wonder how many had been crafted by the same two hands - job security in those days I suppose

Do any of you know how the willow became so commonly used; does is represent sadness or is there another reason?

It's almost odd to see skulls on headstones; now days, that type of expression and symbolism is looked down upon - not politically correct

The four children represented in this single stone made me pause


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't know there's any special symbolism to willows, there's still many large old, willow trees in the area. The early settlers were mostly Puritans, the skulls and other images were probably brought over from England. 

Times were hard 350 years ago, smallpox, diptheria, pneumonia killed many children in the small fishing towns of New England. 

Mortician is probably correct that the stones were carved by the same hand, it was a very small town then and likely only had one headstone carver. . . probably only had one Mortician, too! :smileton:


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Willows are often considered the tree of the dead, or fertility (resurrection).

Circe (in Greek mythos), would take the bodies of men and throw them on top of weeping willow trees for vultures and crows to eat their flesh (often the men were almost dead). She would not allow them buried in the graveyard, as that honour was reserved for women.

Also, the ancient Greeks would tie a young man to a willow tree. They would whip him 'til he bled on the ground, and also "stimulate" him until he ejaculated on the ground as well. This was said to ensure fertility in crops.

As well, the Willow is sacred to Hekate, Goddess of Death and the Underworld (among other things). One of her epitaphs is "Hellice", which is derived from "Helice", which is Greek for "willow". It is said willows line the river Styx (it is a water loving tree).

The 9 Muses live on Mount Helicon. "Helicon" is derived from "Helice", or "willow".

There's your willow lesson for the day.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, I know how to complete my obelisk, with willows! Thanks, Alewyn!


----------

